# Sundog and DH- Good luck for Intro's and meeting your DS (wed 31st oct)



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Sundog and DH

Enjoy meeting DS tomorrow 

cant wait to hear all about it

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

So excited for you and DH. Keep us posted on how it all goes.  Don't suppose you'll sleep much tonight.  I bet you are bursting with excitement.  Lots of love Sanita xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh i feel all tearful thinking about it, its all so fresh in my mind from our first meeting. have a wonderful time...your new son is going to be just LOVELY   

kj x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Sundog

Oh how exciting   you are getting to meet your DS tomorrow

Have a great day, and let us know how your day goes.

Love Lynn x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Lots of luck for tomorrow, not as though you'll need it, just remember to take some tissues, make sure there is batteries in the camera and the camcorder is working!!

Try and get some rest tonight and remember that today is the start of the rest of your lives together.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Andrea - some very good advice - thank you!

Thanks to Mez for the thread and remembering and to all the rest of you for your lovely wishes. DH and I are going out for a romantic meal for two tonight, possibly for the last time ever (!), the idea being that it keeps us occupied and stops us from getting to pent up sitting at home! Probably still won't sleep much tho!

Look forward to sharing our news,

sundog
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Sundog
Hope tomorrow goes really well, you must be so excited!  Can't wait to read more.
Enjoy tonight.
Love
OT x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Sundog and DH, good luck.
I know it will a beautiful day!!!!!

Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Heaps of luck for tomorrow Sundogand dh.....enjoy 

Laine xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Sundog and dh
Good luck today sure everything will go well .Keep us all posted.


Wigantwo


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hope today has just been one of the most fantastic days of your life, can't wait to read your news.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Sundog and dh

Really hope today has been the most memorable of any Halloween, and you're full of fuzzy, warm feelings!!!!  

Can't wait to hear your news!!

 x


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Well what a magical day it has been.    

When we arrived at FCs house, FD was waiting in the living room holding Little Bird and I was stunned at how beautiful he was - it took my breath away! He gave us a HUGE smile and I cried     as I held him in my arms with DH's arms round both of us, it was truly amazing  

We took a teddy bear for him that we have been cuddling in bed every night since being matched and he loved it. It especially tastes nice I think! We spent the whole afternoon there and pretty took much over from the off, FM deliberately letting us have time with him. He is such a happy little baby and seemed to have no trouble being kissed and squeezed by his new Mummy and Daddy all afternoon!

He loves to play peepo and laughs uncontrolably time and again. He is a really strong little chap as well, bouncing up and down in his jumperoo like there's no tomorrow. We fed him (bottle and solid dinner later on) and had dinner at the table with him and the family. Then bath and into PJs before falling asleep in my arms, his little head on my shoulder  .

We put him into his cot with his little bear and left him sound asleep, until tomorrow. We hope to be there when he wakes.

Wish I could show you pictures! More installments soon...

sundog, DH and LB
xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh Sundog

What a magical day- one you will never forget!

keep up with the updates!

xxxx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Hope all is well we are beginning intros next wednesday 7th!  So cool!   Good luck with your family!


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

sundog and DH

Congrats! ur day sounded fab.

keep us updated.   

Lots of love camly xxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Sundog, it all sounds amazing, I am so happy for you
JD x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Sundog, 
How wonderful your day sounds, and your Little Bird sounds amazing, can't wait to hear about the rest of your intros.
Viva
XXX


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

What a lovely day you've had and the best thing is you will have more lovely days to look forward to.  Enjoy the rest of the intros.   

love
Cindy


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

What a fantastic day, brought tears to my eyes reading your lovely post.
Can't wait for more updates.
Love
Ot x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh I have tears of happiness rolling down my face for you, enjoy, enjoy, enjoy is all I can say, there are going to be so many happy times which you will remember and thank you for sharing them with us.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Sundog

Your day sounds truly magical.  Certainly one for the memory bank  

Keep us updated

Lynn xx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

ooooh you have made me cry hun

i am so delighted - enjoy every moment "mummy" and "daddy"


LB
X


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Another truely magical day. We are starting to feel like a real Mummy and Daddy now!

  ​
We arrived at FC's house at 8:15 this morning and although Little Bird was awake, he was lying happily on his tum in his cot - FM had left him so we could get him up. She talked us through washing and dressing him then we gave him his breakfast. After that we had a bit of time to relax with him which was lovely, before going to the Health Clinic with him which was just over the road. He was weighed and the Heath Visitor had a chat with us and was really happy to have had the opportunity to meet us. Likewise, we were so pleased that this fitted so nicely into our introduction period - it has all been thought out so well!

We gave him his lunch then FM packed us up a bottle, beaker and spare nappy and off we went for our first outing together! We drove to the local shopping centre and DH realised that we could park in the mother and baby spaces for the first time, but there were none free! Then we had to carry DS down 3 or 4 flights of stairs in his pushchair as none of the lifts were working - not ideal for our first trip but we managed! After DH and I had some lunch, DS started to cry. We had not seen him cry much before (he just doesn't for more than a few seconds at a time!) so I was a bit anxious at first, but then we found a quiet comfy sofa and sat down to give him a bottle and he went straight off to sleep - he must have been shattered!

On the way back to the car we sat down for a coffee in the book café which was lovely and relaxing - DS was completely back to his normal happy self. We called my Mum (Grandma!) so she could speak to DS for the first time but unfortunately he was not feeling talkative at the time. 

On the way back in the car we sang 'Ten green bottles' and 'Twinkle twinkle little star' to DS, which he loved! We fed and bathed him then he fell asleep in his Daddy's arms this time so we said goodnight and popped him down to sleep in his pushchair.

Tomorrow DS is coming home for the first time - so exciting!

xxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Sundog and DH

sounds like another fantastic day of intros

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh wow sundog..sounds just wonderful..day 1 and 2 have had me crying over the laptop..i too wish i could share pictures because our littlie is definitely the most scrummy toddler in the world 
keep on enjoying this time, its so so magical and you never get it back...
enjoy  your day tomorrow when little bird comes to his new HOME  

kj x

ps i've had the joy today for the first time of parent/child parking too


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Sundog...  happy     .  How wonderful, what a fantastic day for you.  I remember it so well and it's just the best feeling in the world.  

How lovely his FC's sound. We only had 2 hours with Bea the first day and we were never invited to stay for dinner.  Make the most of it... lol.

Enjoy every minute, it gets harder each day to leave them but he will be home with you soon. 

Adoption is flippin wonderful !!!

Carole xx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh Sundog

just been catching up with your news before I get ready for work

what a lovely 2 days you have had, you've had me in tears (gonna go to work with panda eyes again!)

So pleased intros are going so well for you all

Keep us updated

A
x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Another fantastic day and you've had everyone in tears again! Happy tears.

When will DS be moving in with you, I would have thought pretty quick as everything is going so well & he is at the age he is?

Hope today is just as fantastic, I'm sure it will be.

I remember taking DD around our house for the first time and saying things like this is the front door  , this is the hall, this is the kitchen and so on and so on while DH just looked at me as if I was daft & then he said right you've done the down stairs its time for daddy to take his princess upstairs and show her all the rooms up there!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Andrea   I did the same thing with LB! He especially loved looking out at his new garden.  

Hope I am not boring anyone but just feel compelled to keep the updates going as one day seems even more fantastic than the last!

This morning FM brought LB round in a taxi at 9:15 and she stayed for about 45 mins which gave her chance to see where he would be living (I saved the "this is the living room, this is your new high chair..." til after she went to save face ). Looking back at the photos that we took during the time she was here I can see it was really quite a hard/emotional thing for her to do, but I think she loved our home and I think she feels that he will have a wonderful life with us which is of course so important after all they have done for him.

When LB was ready for his morning nap we put him down in his new cot for the very first time and he went out like a light. When he woke up an hour later we could hear him on the monitor, cooing to himself as he took in his new surroundings so we decided to leave him like that for a few minutes as he seemed so happy. When I went in to get him he was really relaxed and happy and as we had a first go on his changing table he continued to be completed chilled!

He guzzled his 'Lovely Lentils' for lunch then after a play we took him out in his buggy for a long walk and before long he drifted off to sleep. He slept for 2 and a half hours which is longer than usual and I managed to cook 2 batches of food for the freezer for him in that time! 

In the end we woke him cos I was a bit worried it would throw FCs routine out too much but he must have taken well to the fresh air  as I think he could have slept on and on!

By the afternoon/evening I relaxed into it all a bit more (in the morning I felt a bit like I was chasing my tail - 'what will we need, where have I put that, when will he need the other'... ). Dh on the other hand is an absolute natural - if I didn't know better I would say he had done it all before     - he is so relaxed and comfortable with it all!

DH gave him his bath today and I popped him into one of our babygros ready for bed - a bit too big so he looked like a cute little rugrat!

When it came to time to drive him back to FCs house I felt the first pangs in my stomach - like a bungy being pulled. I suddenly realised that this is what it means to be attached and suddenly felt really gooey - fancy falling in love so quickly!

Tomorrow we collect him early in the morning and take him back ready for bedtime and then on Sunday we can have a little lie in, allowing FCs and family to spend the morning with him to say their goodbyes which I can tell will be hard for all of them. Then we pick him up at lunchtime and he will stay the night for the very first time! On Monday morning we will all go together to the 'Pause and Plan' meeting and (hopefully  ) be declared ready to bring him home for ever  

sundog xxxxxxxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sundog you are not boring us with your up dates we love reading them.

Yes it's that easy to fall in love and feel like a bungee being pulled both ways, that is a great sign and the fact that your SON seems to be so settled as well I'm sure Monday they will say "let's move him in!"

Carry on enjoying these specail days.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well if you're boring everyone then so am i! keep it all coming, its lovely to read..this is such a special time x
you sound like us, we couldnt wait to get littlie out in her pushchair for long walks..although she isnt as keen on long walks as i hoped  but she's getting used to it  the fresh air is sooo good for them 
hope you have another lovely day today..hope the sun is shining on all the Autumn colours as it is here..its beautiful.
ohh a sleepover tomorrow, how fab..sure the 'pause and plan' (great name for a meeting) will all go well

kj xx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi all, just a quicky to let you know it is all going wonderfully well with our little sweetie. Not so easy to post as often now, for obvious reasons 

He feels absolutely like ours, and I can't believe we only met 5 days ago! This morning he was officially signed over into our care at the pause and plan meeting and now we begin the rest of our lives togther. 

Yesterday we picked him up from FC house at lunchtime, allowing them the morning to say their farewells to him. It was a very emotional time. We took gifts (thanks for the wonderful ideas from my other thread - they felt so appropriate and helped us to convery how much everything they have done for LB means to us all); a Rhododendron in a pot which we chose, planted up and tied a big ribbon round  (to remind them of him when it flowers around the time of his birthday), a photo album charting his journey from the moment we met and a promise to continue with more photos in the future, and LB's foot and hand print. FC's had written a letter to us and a separate one to LB, which she told us to open only once we got home. I tried to read them out loud to DH but just couldn't through the tears.

LB has always had difficulty sleeping at night and has never got into a routine, but last night he slept through the whole night which is unheard of  although he didn't settle until 11:30pm. Tonight he was so tired that we had to put him down at 5:50pm and he has pretty much slept since (except the odd little cry when an exceptionally loud firework goes off). Sounds great, but I can't help but think he will be expecting breakfast at about 4am    

Tomorrow is the first day that is absolutely our own - not a SW in sight! So, looking forward to snuggling up in bed with LB for a family cuddle in the morning  .

sundog
xxx

PS. I am just managing to skim the rest of the board and see that this is an exciting time for quite a few of us. Can't manage personals at the moment, but just want to give my love to all - this is such a special thing, every step of the way. Warm and fuzzies to one and all!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news that he is now all yours sundog  sounds like its been a fantastic intros for you 
enjoy your 4am pow-wow  

kj x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

How fantastic Sundog!!!! that's is now as you say this is the beginning of the rest of your lives! Sounds dramatic but believe you me it isn't and you will enjoy every peak and trough coming!!!
Love JD x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Sundog

How has your first proper first days been with your DS?

I bet it feels as though he has always been a part of your lives.

Enjoy & keep us posted when you can but now you have him home I doubt you'll be able to get on here as often as you'd like.

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh Sundog 

I have loved reading your posts about intros

keep us updated

hugs

xxx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

No meetings today, just a wonderful new type of 'normal'. It was lovely to have a little cuddle with LB in bed this morning and stay in PJs briefly. Tried out his new papoose this morning and met some cows - LB didn't bat an eyelid . Sent our SW some pics and she mailed back saying it made her day which is lovely!

Can hardly believe that he slept for 13 hours last night; 6pm - 7am!!! He woke once at 12:30 for a change and feed. Then cried again 5 mins later. After 8 mins he went back to sleep on his own (just as I was about to go into him!). He has had 2.5 hrs nap this afternoon so managed to make bedtime a little bit later (6:40) but still a good long one. Fingers crossed!


Superal - you are right - it just feels so natural and right, it does feel like he has always been with us. In the past I have always found it a bit hard to understand when people have told me they forget their children are adopted but I feel like that already   

sundogx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

How lovely Sundog, your day with LB sounds wonderful (although I'm insanely jealous of you with a baby who sleeps through  ).

Hope to hear some more lovely stories of your life with LB.

love
Cindy


----------

